# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  SAM_1_29SD - added Motorola Z8M unlock.

## mohamed73

New version - SAM_1_29SD is uploaded to support sites at LG section.
 - added Motorola Z8M unlock and phone code removing
 - added new Ever.dll - "Ever_dll_2012_10_14.rar" with support for some Ever F500 and W470 versions.

----------

